# windows 7 4 oder 8GB Ram



## Tarfel (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

eigentlich weiß ich ja, dass alle gängigen Spiele normal mit 4GB auskommt. Die Frage entstand, als ich bei den Systemrecourcen gesehen habe, dass Windows 7 im schnitt zwischen 1 und 1,5 GB Ram beansprucht und nur 2,5 übrig sind. Reichen dann die restlichen 2,5 GB Ram aus?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (31. Juli 2010)

hi
hab auch nur 4GB.
Bis jetzt reichen die aus.
evtl. bei GTA 4 könnte ich eine bessere Leistung erziehlen,mit mehr Ram.
Den meisten Spielen wird eh nur 2GB Speicher zur verfügung gestellt.
Zb. Sims 3,stürtzt deshalb auchg gerne ab.
Da gibt es aber ein Tool ,mit dem man die begrenzung aufheben kann.

CFF-Exploer.
Funtzt ganz gut ,habs Probiert.
Win 7 64 bit Home Premium SB.
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast mehr Speicher reinzutuen,machs.
hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.
MFG
KillerPfote

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/110238-mein-rechner-im-wandel.html


----------



## mickythebeagle (31. Juli 2010)

Die Sache ist ganz einfach.
Bei der X86 Variante kannste nur max 4GB
4GB und die X64 sind genau so Mist.
8Gb klar da bleibt Dir nur die X64


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2010)

Die Spiele von heute sind alles 32bit Games, mit mehr RAM können die eh nichts anfangen, daher reichen die 2,5GB völig aus.


----------



## Klutten (31. Juli 2010)

Zumal Windows den reservierten Speicher auch wieder frei gibt, sollte eine Anwendung diesen benötigen.


----------



## stefan.net82 (31. Juli 2010)

Mehr als 4GB würden dir beim PC-Spielen keinen merkbaren Vorteil bringen.

In der Regel reichen diese aus, alles andere wäre unnötig...


----------



## xeonking (31. Juli 2010)

mehr als 4gb wären geld-verschwendung.


gruß


----------



## Pikus (31. Juli 2010)

im prinzip sind mehr als 4GB schon lohnenswert, aber nur dnn, wenn man viele (damit meine ich nich nur 5 ) anwendungen gleichzeitig am laufen hat. wie die anderen schon gepostet haben, bringt in games nicht soo viel.
Außerdem sind die RAM-preise, egal ob DDR2 oder DDR3, zur zeit ziemlich hoch, deswegen würde ich mir keine 8GB kaufen


----------



## stefan.net82 (31. Juli 2010)

Sonst wären noch 6GB (DDR3) als Höchstes-der-Gefühle empfehlenswert, wenn´s unbedingt sein muss. 
Doch 8GB braucht kein Zocker


----------

